# Remote Starter for 07 Versa SL HB



## rockster8 (Oct 7, 2008)

Any thoughts?
I'm planning to get NUStart 8000 from Bestbuy... But I'm not too sure about this. Will it void any part of my warranty?

Has anyone tried this with their cars? Has anyone had problems with it? Any successful installations out there?

Thanks


----------

